# Windows 10 virtuel: VirtualBox vs Parallels Desktop Lite



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai actuellement Windows 10 installé sur VirtualBox qui fonctionne correctement mais est un peu lent. Je l'ai installé car j'en aurais éventuellement besoin pour le travail.

Apparement "Parallels Desktop Lite" permettrait de faire la même chose et sera sans doute plus rapide.

Quelqu'un a-t-il comparé les deux ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Mars 2017)

Salut

Attention PD Lite n'est pas gratuit pour Windows. Il faut acheter une licence : https://www.macg.co/logiciels/2017/03/parallels-desktop-debarque-sur-le-mac-app-store-97654

Rien ne t'empêche de tester Parallels ou VmWare et vérifier les performances. Ces 2 logiciels possèdent des versions d'essai utilisables (1 mois je crois).
Largement suffisant pour se faire une idée.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2017)

La licence serait temporaire? Il faudrait donc payer chaque année?
C'est pas terrible...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Mars 2017)

Si tu achète Parallels Desktop (pas la version Lite), tu n'as pas à payer d'abonnement, mais les mises à jour sont elles payantes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Mars 2017)

Je viens de voir ça, il y a deux version:
• sans abonnement : pas de mise à jour vers les nouvelles versions
• abonnement : mise à jour gratuite

L'abonnement coûte aussi cher par an que la version sans... Donc pas vraiment utile.
Il faudra que je vois si ma license windows 7/10 fonctionne avec. Et surtout que j'attende la version adaptée au nouveau format de disque du mac


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Mars 2017)

Quel nouveau format? APFS ?
Je ne suis pas sûr que ça fasse la différence.
Par contre tu peux tester les 2 applications et te faire une idée. Les prix sont quasiment identiques.


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2017)

J'ai un gros faible pour VMware. 

Ne pas oublier qu'avec une machine virtuelle, plus il y aura de mémoire attribuée au logiciel, même chose pour le nombre de coeurs, mieux il se portera. De plus, la carte graphique est une émulation qui ne tiens jamais compte des possibilités de la carte intégrée, s'il y en a une.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (21 Mars 2017)

Et moi c'est Parallels Desktop que je conseille. 
Je l'utilise depuis des années avec différents systèmes sans aucun souci.
Question d'habitude.


----------



## Locke (21 Mars 2017)

Moi z'ossi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Mars 2017)

Merci pour vos retour, je vais tester ces autres versions (reste à voir si mon numéro de license sera toujours actif...)



jeanjd63 a dit:


> Quel nouveau format? APFS ?
> Je ne suis pas sûr que ça fasse la différence.
> Par contre tu peux tester les 2 applications et te faire une idée. Les prix sont quasiment identiques.


C'est bien ça, je me disais que ça pourrait influencer le programme. Mais vu mon utilisation actuelle, je pourrais très bien attendre


----------

